# Sims 2 - Crash when loading occupied or empty lots, or moving Sims in



## FieroGT42 (Aug 25, 2007)

Foxconn C51 variant mobo w/ nForce 590
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ @ 2.8GHz/core
2GB OCZ Platinum Rev. 2 @ 933MHz, 5/4/4/12/17
BFG Geforce 8600 GT OC 256MB @ 567/702 MHz (stock)
Ultra 600 watt dual rail SLI approved PSU
NEC ND-3520A DVD±RW dual layer
Seagate ST3250823A (no SATA until this dies  )

All hardware is new, running cool and stable, and tests good with voltages at or under spec. Trust me on this, I know what I'm doing. No offense intended, but I have degrees and my own business, and I'm tired of hearing "yup, must be bad RAM" when it's obviously not 

----------

Searching for a fix for my younger sister. She says it crashes when loading occupied or unoccupied lots, or when moving Sims into a lot. I installed the following myself, with no errors: Sims 2, University, Nightlife, Pets, Seasons.

I don't play the game, but she showed me the error. It's a basic dialog box that says something like "This application has crashed. The application will now terminate.". Nice and vague, huh? Well, we programmers call this a handled error, hence nothing in the Windows event log and we can blame EA!

Snooping around, I found a logs directory with application minidumps and some mostly unhelpful logs. Let me know if anyone wants me to zip some dumps and/or full logs. The logs show that the crash has occurred on with different expansions (mainly Pets and Seasons), in different neighborhoods, and on different lots. It's always exception 5, but there seems to be no pattern to which thread it is.

Thanks for your help! The basic crash log reads as follows:


```
Exception time: 08/18/2007, at 18:35:53.
Exception code: 0xC0000005 (-1073741819) ACCESS_VIOLATION.
Current thread ID: 704 (0x000002c0).
Version information:
Application/module path: C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\The Sims 2 Pets\TSBin\Sims2EP4.exe
Application/module version name: The Sims 2 EP4
Application/module version: 1.6.0.277
System version: Windows NT 5.1
System memory: 2048 Megabytes total, 1232 Megabytes free.
Application/module configuration: ReleaseSRT


Extra Exception Data:

Shutdown: 1
HostName: DEEPBLUE
MemoryUsage: 237360K
Extra Exception Data End:

Exception module:  C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\The Sims 2 Pets\TSBin\Sims2EP4.exe.
Exception address: 0x00ef839b. Section:Offset: 0x01:0x00af739b.

Registers
   EAX: 02148501
   EBX: 00000000
   ECX: 00d63924
   EDX: 0245000a
   ESI: 01f2cc60
   EDI: 01f00048
   CS:EIP: 001b:00ef839b
   SS:ESP: 0023:0012fd00  EBP:00000000
   DS:0023  ES:0023  FS:003b  GS:0000
   Flags: 00210246
```


----------



## FieroGT42 (Aug 25, 2007)

Come on, nobody has a clue? I've seen other people have this problem, so it's a known issue...


----------



## $ALEX$ (Sep 26, 2007)

I am having the same problem with my game but the application crashes when i have been playing it on live mode, it works fine on build and buy mode. I get the message "this application has crashed, the application will now terminate" i have been looking around alot of forums and have been downloading patches for the game but have found no solution apart from uninstalling the game and reinstalling it which i dont really want to do and i dont even no if that works. I have got alot of the expantion packs these are the ones i have got:
*University
Nightlife
Open For Business
Pets
Seasons*
Then i have got 4 of the little "Stuff" add-ons:
*Family Fun
Glamour Life 
Celebration 
H&M Fasion*

I am Going to get The Expantion pack *Bon Voyage* and hope that will have fix on it.


----------



## kkristineee (Nov 28, 2007)

okay soo yeah i kind of have the same problem I need help. i ran into a problem too. my computer broke down and it just got fixed again. now whenever i played the sims 2 the pixels would become like shutters and if i loaded a neighborhood it would restart the computer. now i took out the game and reinstalled it again. now whenever i click on sims 2 to play it automatically restarts the computer.Anybody know whats wrong?
thanks a lot. help me please!

-kristine


----------

